# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Oι "νυχτερινοι" τυποι

## 66psy

όσοι-ες συνηθιζετε περιεργες συμπεριφορες υπνου, του τυπου πεφτω για υπνο στις 6 το πρωι και ξυπναω απογευμα :P, αν θελετε δειτε αυτο το βιντεο -διαθετει και ελληνικους υποτιτλους-.



ειναι πολυ ενδιαφερον και καθολου βαρετο κατα την γνωμη μου :)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPJ0729NVjw

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

-----------------------------------------------------.

----------


## Loading...

Αυτού του είδους τα βιντεάκια είναι από τα αγαπημένα μου... οι εικόνες (έστω και παιδικού στυλ) βοηθάνε πολύ τους οπτικούς τύπους (είμαι ένας από αυτούς) στην ταχύτερη κατανόηση και επεξεργασία των πληροφοριών.
Αυτό που θα προσθέσω εγώ είναι οτι η νύχτα επίσης βοηθάει στην συγκέντρωση, επειδή ίσως ξέρεις πως δεν θα έχεις ξαφνικές διακοπές, όπως την ημέρα.
Επίσης η γενικότερη ηχορύπανση της ημέρας δεν συγκρίνεται με της νύχτας.
Αν και το να κοιμάται κάποιος 6 το πρωί είναι τραβηγμένο, γιατί μάλλον καταλήγει να χάνει όλο το φως της ημέρας!

----------


## ioannis2

Αν αυτο δεν συμβαίνει λόγω εργασίας τότε, για μενα, το άτομο αυτό έχει προβλημα. Ειτε ψυχιατρικό (οι σκεψεις και τα συναισθηματα γινονται τοσο έντονα το βραδυ που το άτομο δεν μπορεί να ανεχθεί το κρεβάτι σαν καποιο που έπαθε ασφυξία και τρεχει να βρει αερα) είτε ο νους του βρίσκεται πάνω απο το κεφαλι του (νομίζει ότι ειναι μαγκας και πιο in με το να ειναι νυχτόβιος, χωρίς βεβαια η παρουσια του, ξυπνιος, κατα τη διαρκεια της μερας να εξυπηρετει σε κάτι).
Ειχα ένα τετοιο συγκάτοικο, πριν αρκετα χρονια, τον οποίο εγκατέλειψα. Ο τυπος για μενα ήταν προβληματικός. Μόνο ενας προβληματικος θα μπορουσε να κοιμάται καθημερινα στις εξη το πρωι και να ξυπνάει απόγευμα.

----------


## ioannis2

Remedy, Magyver,
μόλις (αμεσως πιο πανω δλδ) σας έδωσα παραδειγμα ενός προβληματικού ατόμου που πέρασε απο τη ζωη μου, σε συνεχεια της συζητησης μας στο "Τι Σκέφτεστε". 

Για να καταλάβετε, τα βραδια αμα δεν εβγαινε για καφεδακι και ποτακι, σύχναζε σε κατι χαζογκόμενες που του έκαναν καφε και του σιδέρωναν τα ρούχα ή τις κουβαλαγε μαζι με κατι άλλους χαηβανέζους στο σπίτι για χαβαλέ, αλλιώς χάζευε στο χαζοκούτι ή έπαιζε κιθάρα και τραγουδούσε μέχρι το πρωί. Τον ύπνο το πρωί τον ειχε βαλει στο πρόγραμμα του. 
Τελικά με βάση την τουριστική επιστήμη που σπούδαζε βολευτηκε σε δουλεία της σπουδής αυτης (να ναι καλα μπαμπάκας και δημόσιες σχεσεις/φιλιες/παρεες του τυπου) εκεί που οι συμφοιτητριες του, λόγω της ελαχιστης ζητησης της επιστημης αυτης, έγιναν οικοκυρες και δεν ξερω τι απεγιναν οι συμφοιτητες του. Νοειται πως με το που εφυγα δεν επεδιωξα να επανασυνδεθώ.

----------


## Jackie

Κοιμάμαι κάθε βράδυ στις 3 και σηκώνομαι στις δέκα. Θα ήθελα όμως να μπορούσα να κοιμάμαι νωρίτερα, στη μία πχ. 
Θυμάμαι πάντως την παιδίατρο στο πρώτο μας παιδί, που επέμενε η μικρή να κοιμάται πολύ νωρίς το βράδυ για ένα λόγο: είναι το μόνο χρονικό διάστημα, που όταν κοιμάσαι "κοιμάται" το συμπαθητικό, αλλά και το παρασυμπαθητικό σύστημα. Ενώ αν κοιμηθείς το μεσημέρι, μόνο το ένα εκ των δύο "αναπαύεται".

----------


## Macgyver

> Ειχα ένα τετοιο συγκάτοικο, πριν αρκετα χρονια, τον οποίο εγκατέλειψα. Ο τυπος για μενα ήταν προβληματικός. Μόνο ενας προβληματικος θα μπορουσε να κοιμάται καθημερινα στις εξη το πρωι και να ξυπνάει απόγευμα.



Ναι καταλαβα Γιαννη . Ενας προβληματικος η ενας αργοσχολος . Καλα εκανες και διεκοψες , εννοειται .

----------


## Remedy

> Remedy, Magyver,
> μόλις (αμεσως πιο πανω δλδ) σας έδωσα παραδειγμα ενός προβληματικού ατόμου που πέρασε απο τη ζωη μου, σε συνεχεια της συζητησης μας στο "Τι Σκέφτεστε". 
> 
> Για να καταλάβετε, τα βραδια αμα δεν εβγαινε για καφεδακι και ποτακι, σύχναζε σε κατι χαζογκόμενες που του έκαναν καφε και του σιδέρωναν τα ρούχα ή τις κουβαλαγε μαζι με κατι άλλους χαηβανέζους στο σπίτι για χαβαλέ, αλλιώς χάζευε στο χαζοκούτι ή έπαιζε κιθάρα και τραγουδούσε μέχρι το πρωί. Τον ύπνο το πρωί τον ειχε βαλει στο πρόγραμμα του. 
> Τελικά με βάση την τουριστική επιστήμη που σπούδαζε βολευτηκε σε δουλεία της σπουδής αυτης (να ναι καλα μπαμπάκας και δημόσιες σχεσεις/φιλιες/παρεες του τυπου) εκεί που οι συμφοιτητριες του, λόγω της ελαχιστης ζητησης της επιστημης αυτης, έγιναν οικοκυρες και δεν ξερω τι απεγιναν οι συμφοιτητες του. Νοειται πως με το που εφυγα δεν επεδιωξα να επανασυνδεθώ.


υποθετω οτι το προβλημα σου δεν ηταν οι προσωπικες του επιλογες, αλλα το γεγονος οτι τα τελειως διαφορετικα σας ωραρια, τον εκαναν να κανει φασαρια τις ωρες που εσυ ξεκουραζοσουν/ κοιμοσουν, κι οχι κατι αλλο. σωστα?

----------


## ioannis2

> υποθετω οτι το προβλημα σου δεν ηταν οι προσωπικες του επιλογες, αλλα το γεγονος οτι τα τελειως διαφορετικα σας ωραρια, τον εκαναν να κανει φασαρια τις ωρες που εσυ ξεκουραζοσουν/ κοιμοσουν, κι οχι κατι αλλο. σωστα?


Ωραίος ο τρόπος που το θέτεις για να μου την φερεις αλλιώς :)
Αργόσχολος σίγουρα ήταν. Προφανώς συνειδητά ενοχλητικός, επιδεικνύοντας έλλειψη σεβασμού προς εμενα αφού του ήταν προφανής ο δικός μου τρόπος ζωής και προτεραιότητες. Περιττο να σημειώσω πως η επικοινωνία ήταν σχεδόν ανύπαρκτη, ιδίως προς το τελος της συγκατοίκησης. Η γνωριμία ήταν τυπου προξενιό εννοειται.
Κρινω πως οι επιλογες του θα ήταν πιο νορμαλ αν γινονταν κατα τη διαρκεια της μερας! Ενα φυσιολογικό άτομο αυτες τις επιλογές θα τις έκανε τη μερα! Αρα το προβληματικός έχει βάση!!

----------


## Remedy

> Ωραίος ο τρόπος που το θέτεις για να μου την φερεις αλλιώς :)
> Αργόσχολος σίγουρα ήταν. Προφανώς συνειδητά ενοχλητικός, επιδεικνύοντας έλλειψη σεβασμού προς εμενα αφού του ήταν προφανής ο δικός μου τρόπος ζωής και προτεραιότητες. Περιττο να σημειώσω πως η επικοινωνία ήταν σχεδόν ανύπαρκτη, ιδίως προς το τελος της συγκατοίκησης. Η γνωριμία ήταν τυπου προξενιό εννοειται.
> Κρινω πως οι επιλογες του θα ήταν πιο νορμαλ αν γινονταν κατα τη διαρκεια της μερας! Ενα φυσιολογικό άτομο αυτες τις επιλογές θα τις έκανε τη μερα! Αρα το προβληματικός έχει βάση!!


θα με ενδιεφερε να μου πεις τι πιστευεις οτι υπονοουσα με το σχολιο μου, η σε τι θαθελα να στην φερω οπως ειπες.

στο υπολοιπο, δεν ειναι μονο το οτι δεν σε σεβοταν, ειναι και το γεγονος οτι "τυχαινει" οι δικες του επιλογες να ηταν να ενοχλει σε ωρες κοινης ησυχιας. οι ωρες κοινης ησυχιας ειναι μια απο τις τοσες συμβασεις σις οποιες καταληγουμε για να υπαρχει μια κοινωνια. δεν ειναι το ιδιο σαν να ηθελε να ριχνει πασιεντζες.. σαφως και ειναι προβληματικη συμπεριφορα.
και να μην ηταν συνειδητο, αρκει που ηταν ενοχλητικος, χωρις να το δικαιουται μαλιστα,ουτε καν απο τον νομο.

----------


## elis

ο ιωαννησ εγινε μπριζογιαννησ ειναι στην μπριζα ολοι τον πειραζουν
μπριζογιαννη αφιερωμενο με πολλη λαβ και πολυ καψουρα στα φμ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2QA8GBrHQI

----------


## elis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DVBWkkP3gM

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

δεν υποστηριζω οτι πρεπει να ενοχλεις τους αλλους παιζοντας μουσικη ως το πρωι μαλον οχι αλλα πραγματικα εκπλησομαι με το οτι οι περισσοτεροι ανθρωποι δεν εχουν αποδεχτει τον εαυτο τους κ εχουν μειονεξιες κ δεν εχουν ιδεα ποσο βλαπτει αυτο τη ψυχολογια τους...
γιατι αυτος που θα ερθει στη καλυτερη ψυχολογια δεν ειναι αυτος που ειναι ο λιγοτερο προβληματικος απο τους αλλους..
αλλα αυτος που θα πει ετσι ειμαι κ σε οπιον αρεσω θα βελτιωσω τα καλα στιχεια του εαυτου μου κ τα ασχημα απλα *θα τα αποδεχτω*
κ επισης οταν δηλωνεις οτι δε σε ενδιαφερει το να κερδισεις την αποδοχη των αλλων τοτε ειναι που σε δεχονται πραγματικα για αυτο που εισαι... αν δε σε δεχονται για οτι εισαι τους υπολοιπους τι να τους κανεις?
αν δεν εισαι ευθυς δε θα μαθεις ποτε ποιο σε θελουν πραγματικα οσο *παριστανεις* τον αψεγαδιαστο χωρις προβληματα...

----------


## ioannis2

Ellis, ελπίζω να μην είσαι καρπαζοεισπράκτορας και εδώ να μας παριστανεις τον μια χαρά! Επειδή εκτός από ήπιων τόνων δεν δίνεις εντύπωση ατόμου που αντιδρά αλλά ατόμου ευπροσαρμοστου ότι κι αν υπονοεί αυτό! 

Ναι κι εγω είμαι παιδί της νύχτας για να ξέρεις. Κανω και ενημέρωση και μαθήματα σε αρκετούς για τη νύχτα, που να πάνε και τι καλό παίζει. Όμως το κομμάτι αυτό της ζωής είναι στα πλαίσια του μέτρου! Δεν θα κατηγορουσα κάποιον αν έκανα κι εγω τα ίδια! 

Αλεξ, το ζήτημα είναι να τους δίνεις τον καλύτερο σου τρόπο κι αυτοί να μην σε σέβονται. Το να μην είσαι αποδεκτος από όλους. Ευτυχώς από σχεδόν όλους ναι, όμως οι εξαιρέσεις σαν κι αυτό το ηπιο παράδειγμα που εδωσα αρκουν για να σου γαμήσουν τη ψυχολογία και να βρεθεις στην πριζα , κι όσο οι αντιδράσεις δεν είναι κανα μπαμ πάμε καλά. 

Remedy, ενα παράδειγμα εδωσα! Αυτό με τον τύπο. Ήταν για να καταλάβεις για κατι ηπιο και οχι προφανώς να ανοίξει συζήτηση για τον συγκεκριμένο. 
Και σαν συμπερασμα έμαθα να δινω τον καλύτερο μου εαυτό. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι πάντα θα μας εκτιμούν όλοι.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII IIIIIII

----------


## elis

> Ellis, ελπίζω να μην είσαι καρπαζοεισπράκτορας και εδώ να μας παριστανεις τον μια χαρά! Επειδή εκτός από ήπιων τόνων δεν δίνεις εντύπωση ατόμου που αντιδρά αλλά ατόμου ευπροσαρμοστου ότι κι αν υπονοεί αυτό!


αθλητησ τησ φαπασ ειμαι και παιζω τσαμπιονσ λινγκ οχι απλα καρπαζοεισπρακτορασ αλλα εγω εχω αποδειξει εδω μεσα οτι ειμαι για το αναθεμα γτ εχω περασει πολλεσ φασεισ απλα επειδη εχω περασει απειρεσ φασεισ χρησιμοποιω την εμπειρια μου για να πω οτι ολα αυτα ξεπερνιουνται και τα πιο πολλα ειναι απλα κατα τα αλλα αμα με δεισ απο κοντα ειμαι αλλα αντ αλλων απλα σε μενα ειναι αυταποδειχτο οτι τα ξεπερναω γτ αλλιωσ δε θα ζουσα πιστεψε με τιποτα δεν ειναι στρωμενο στη ζωη μου απλα εσυ μου εκανεσ εντυπωση γτ τοσο καιρο εισαι ηρεμοσ και μειλιχιοσ και τωρα τελευταια εγινεσ μπριζογιαννησ και μ φαινεται αστειο χωρισ να σε ξερω 
ο αλεξανδροσ ασ πουμε μ εγινε συμπαθησ αυτο δε μ φαινεται αστειο 
αυτα παντα συμφωνα με τον δικο μου καλλο στον εγκεφαλο και συμφωνα με οπωσ σασ διαβαζω παντωσ να ξερεισ οτι εγω ειμαι απο τουσ αυθεντικουσ τρελλουσ οι περισσοτεροι ειναι ιμιτασιον

----------


## elis

και επισησ να προθεσω οτι για μενα ο σεβασμοσ δεν ειναι προυποθεση για να μιλησω με καποιον
δλδ και να μη με σεβεται δε θα δειξω ενοχληση οπωσ κι εμενα μ βγαινει καμια φορα και δε σεβομαι οχι γτ μ εχει κανει κατι ο αλλοσ αλλα γτ εγω δεν ειμαι στα καλα μου

----------


## ioannis2

Αστείο, αρα γελοιοποίηση είναι το να έχει να κάνει κάποιος, με τα χαρακτηριστικά που τον περιέγραψες, έστω που και που, με ανθρώπους που εκμεταλλεύονται την τέτοια του ιδιοσυγκρασια για να του σπασουν τα νεύρα. Πολλές φορές μου πέρασαν ακραίες μορφές αντίδρασης.

----------


## ioannis2

Δεν μιλάω προφανώς για άτομα στα οποία επιζητουσα αναγνώριση και αξία προς το πρόσωπο μου. Αλλά για σατανάδες που βλαστησαν μέσα στα πόδια μου λογω συνθηκων πχ εργασιακών, γειτονίας. Τώρα απλά η παρουσία τους είναι σπάσιμο νεύρων και ταση από μέρους μου για αντίδραση όπως την περιεγραψα. Δεν μου γαμανε την αυτοπεποιθηση και αυτοεκτίμηση μου. 
Όμως η προσβολή όταν γίνεται στα μουτρα κι οχι από το απέναντι πεζοδρομιο είναι πάντα προσβολή.
Η ζημιά έγινε από τέτοιους σε παλαιοτερες εποχες όταν δυστυχώς δεν ήμουν συνειδητοποιημένο ατομο όμως οι περιοδοι κρισιμοι για τη συνέχεια μου. Κι εκεινες τις ζημιές, μάλλον τις συνέπειες τους, είναι που τρεχω να μπαλώσω σήμερα, σε διάφορους τομείς της ζωής μου. Δεν έτυχε ακόμα να βλαψω...

----------


## elis

κοιτα δε ξερω τι γινεται με σενα αλλα πρεπει να αποδεχτεισ το γεγονοσ
οτι η αντιδραση μονο μπελαδεσ φερνει πιο καλα περνασ αμα δεν αντιδρασ
εγω αποδεχτηκα αυτο το γεγονοσ τον εαυτο μου απο οτι λενε δεν τον αποδεχτηκα
αλλα εγω χεστηκα γτ μπορω και λειτουργω κανω αυτα που θελω χωρισ να πειραζω κανενα

----------


## elis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09RUuTAM2H0

----------


## elis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9p0BqUcQ7i0

----------


## ioannis2

Τελικά μέσα από την αντίδραση του στην αντίδραση μου όταν με ενόχλησε κατάλαβα πως αυτός δυστυχώς έχει την αναγκη ψυχολογικής/ψυχιατρικής μάλλον στήριξης. Κι οσο μένει κανείς στο επεισόδιο και ο καυγάς συνεχίζει κανείς δεν μπορεί να προβλέψει το αποτέλεσμα. 
Φαίνεται ο χαρακτήρας κάποιων, πχ εμένα, ελκύει - προκαλεί τέτοιους. 
Το ζήτημα επίσης είναι που δεν συμβιβάζομαι με το ότι καποιοι στο παρελθόν με πρόσβαλαν και δεν αντέδρασα δεόντως. Καποτε νομίζω πως θα κάνω μια λίστα και ας μην πω τις σκέψεις μου για το παρακάτω. 
Αντίδραση παντού και πάντα, δεν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος όταν έχουμε να κάνουμε με προβληματικούς ή δαιμονικούς ανθρωπους.

----------


## stefamw

Οσο δουλευα μοιραζοντας φυλλαδια κοιμομουν κανα 2 ωρο το μεσημερι και το βραδυ κοιμομουν 12 με 8.
Ανεργος πλεον κοιμαμαι στην καλυτερη 3 με 11. Εχοντας χρησιμοποιησει ζαναξ καποιες φορες για να μπορεσω να κοιμηθω για να κανω νωρις υποχρεωσεις το πρωι, μερες που δεν επαιρνα ζαναξ κοιμομουν στις 7 το πρωι και αυτο με το ζορι.

----------


## ioannis2

Έκανες βόλτες στο κρεβάτι με το κεφάλι ηφαίστειο. Γι αυτό κοιμόσουν 7 το πρωί! Δεν ήσουν όπως τον Δημητράκη που τον περιεγραψα πιο πριν. 
Τέλος πάντων, μπηκες άσχετος στο πως εξελίχθηκε η σσυζήτηση στο θέμα.

----------


## 66psy

το να εχεις σκεψεις που δεν σε αφηνουν να κοιμηθεις ειναι τελειως διαφορετικο πραγμα απο τα να εχεις αλλαξει τα ωραρια σου κι οργανισμο σου να εχει μαθει σε αλλο κυκλο υπνου

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Εκ των πραγματων δε γινεται να εχεις μια νορμαλ ζωη,να δουλευεις,να χεις υποχρεωσεις κλπ,και να εισαι ξυπνιος το βραδυ και να κοιμασαι το πρωι,εκτος και αν δουλευεις σε νυχτερινη δουλεια.
Μονο οι φοιτητες μπορουν να κανουν τετοια ωραρια.

----------


## 66psy

> Εκ των πραγματων δε γινεται να εχεις μια νορμαλ ζωη,να δουλευεις,να χεις υποχρεωσεις κλπ,και να εισαι ξυπνιος το βραδυ και να κοιμασαι το πρωι,εκτος και αν δουλευεις σε νυχτερινη δουλεια.
> Μονο οι φοιτητες μπορουν να κανουν τετοια ωραρια.


γεααα :P
και οι συνταξιουχοι βασικα αλλα δεν το συνηθιζουν !

----------


## Macgyver

Υπαρχουν ημεροβιοι ανθρωποι ( αυτοι που λειτουργουν καλυτερα την μερα ) και νυκτοβιοι ( το αντιθετο ) . Εγω μια ζωη κοιμομουν 1-2 πμ. - 10.00πμ. ( μου το επετρεπε η δουλεια μου ) . Αυτο δεν σημαινει τιποτα , απλως μαρεσει η νυχτα , το σκοταδι , εχει κατι το μυστηριωδες .

----------


## 66psy

> Υπαρχουν ημεροβιοι ανθρωποι ( αυτοι που λειτουργουν καλυτερα την μερα ) και νυκτοβιοι ( το αντιθετο ) . Εγω μια ζωη κοιμομουν 1-2 πμ. - 10.00πμ. ( μου το επετρεπε η δουλεια μου ) . Αυτο δεν σημαινει τιποτα , απλως μαρεσει η νυχτα , το σκοταδι , εχει κατι το μυστηριωδες .


εγω παρολο που ειμαι νυχτερινος τυπος, απολαμβανω περισσοτερο την μερα....και μου αρεσει μαλιστα περισσοτερο. ειναι πιο ....ζωντανη και λιγοτερο μοναχικη θα ελεγα (προσωπικα ετσι)

----------


## elis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9d1hAn6R98

----------


## Remedy

> εγω παρολο που ειμαι νυχτερινος τυπος, απολαμβανω περισσοτερο την μερα....και μου αρεσει μαλιστα περισσοτερο. ειναι πιο ....ζωντανη και λιγοτερο μοναχικη θα ελεγα (προσωπικα ετσι)


μηπως μπερδευεσαι?
ημερησιος τυπος εισαι, οταν απολαμβανεις περισσοτερο την ημερα....
αλλο να "τυχαινει' λογω οποιωνδηποτε συνθηκων να ξενυχτας, κι αλλο να εισαι νυχτερινος τυπος.

κι εγω απολαμβανω περισσοτερο τη νυχτα, αλλα ειναι αδυνατον να ξενυχτας καθε μερα οταν εχεις δουλειες, η δουλεια, η υποχρεωσεις η εναν συντροφο με πρωινη εργασια. αναγκαστικα τα ξενυχτια μενουν για τις αργιες η τα σκ η τις εκδρομες.

----------


## Remedy

> Εκ των πραγματων δε γινεται να εχεις μια νορμαλ ζωη,να δουλευεις,να χεις υποχρεωσεις κλπ,και να εισαι ξυπνιος το βραδυ και να κοιμασαι το πρωι,εκτος και αν δουλευεις σε νυχτερινη δουλεια.
> Μονο οι φοιτητες μπορουν να κανουν τετοια ωραρια.


ακριβως αυτο.
φοιτητες ή για οποιονδηποτε λογο, αεργοι.

----------


## 66psy

> μηπως μπερδευεσαι?
> ημερησιος τυπος εισαι, οταν απολαμβανεις περισσοτερο την ημερα....
> αλλο να "τυχαινει' λογω οποιωνδηποτε συνθηκων να ξενυχτας, κι αλλο να εισαι νυχτερινος τυπος.
> 
> κι εγω απολαμβανω περισσοτερο τη νυχτα, αλλα ειναι αδυνατον να ξενυχτας καθε μερα οταν εχεις δουλειες, η δουλεια, η υποχρεωσεις η εναν συντροφο με πρωινη εργασια. αναγκαστικα τα ξενυχτια μενουν για τις αργιες η τα σκ η τις εκδρομες.


δεν μπερδευομα..! 
ο κυκλος του υπνου μου εχει γινει ετσι ωστε να κοιμαμαι αργα την νυχτα -ακομη δηλαδη και να νυσταζω, αν ξαπλωσω απο τις 11 το βραδυ δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να κοιμηθω πριν παει 3-4).. Αυτο συνεβη επειδη περνωντας φοιτητρια αρχιζα να εχω αλλοκοτα ωραρια και συνηθισα σε αυτα τα ωραρια.
ΩΣΤΟΣΟ αυτο δεν μου αρεσει καθολου. προτιμω να ειμαι ξυπνια την μερα και προσπαθω μαλιστα να διατηρω ωραρια αλλα ολο κατι γινεται και το προγραμμα σπαει. 
θελω να ειμαι ημερισιος τυπος αλλα δεν τα καταφερνω.

χθες για π.χ γυρναω απο την σχολη διαβαζω και ξαπλωνω. ημουν με 4 ωρες υπνου και λεω ωραια ρε παιδι μου σημερα θα κοιμηθω νωρις ωστε να ισορροπησω και μια χαρα. Ε και δεν με επαιρνε για κανενα λογο ο υπνος. 4 ωρες ξαπλωνα κι ενω νυσταζα δεν κοιμομουν. εντελει κοιμηθηκα κατα τις 3.

----------


## Deleted-Member26062015

> Κοιμάμαι κάθε βράδυ στις 3 και σηκώνομαι στις δέκα. Θα ήθελα όμως να μπορούσα να κοιμάμαι νωρίτερα, στη μία πχ. 
> Θυμάμαι πάντως την παιδίατρο στο πρώτο μας παιδί, που επέμενε η μικρή να κοιμάται πολύ νωρίς το βράδυ για ένα λόγο: είναι το μόνο χρονικό διάστημα, που όταν κοιμάσαι "κοιμάται" το συμπαθητικό, αλλά και το παρασυμπαθητικό σύστημα. Ενώ αν κοιμηθείς το μεσημέρι, μόνο το ένα εκ των δύο "αναπαύεται".


Βασικά ότι να 'ναι. Το συμπαθητικό και το παρασυμπαθητικό ποτέ δεν κοιμούνται. Συνήθως το ένα είναι πιο πολύ ενεργό σε σχέση με το άλλο. Ο λόγος που λένε κάποιοι να κοιμούνται νωρίς τα παιδιά είναι γιατί τότε παρατηρείται η έκκριση της αυξητικής ορμόνης που είναι υπεύθυνη για την ανάπτυξη. Αλλά ακόμη κι αυτή η θεωρία έχει αμφισβητηθεί. Επειδή έχει βρεθεί ότι ακόμη κι αυτοί που κοιμούνται αργά και δεν παράγουν αρκετή αυξητική κατά τη διάρκεια του ύπνου, έχουν εκκρίσεις αυξητικής όταν είναι ξύπνιοι με αποτέλεσμα να μην υστερούν. Το ίδιο έχει παρατηρηθεί και με το SWS (Slow-wave-sleep). Όσοι δεν κοιμούνται αρκετά τη νύχτα, αν νυστάξουν και κοιμηθούν μία-δύο ώρες το μεσημέρι θα αναπληρώσουν το SWS και φυσικά και την έκκριση της αυξητικής που σχετίζεται με αυτό το στάδιο ύπνου.

----------


## Deleted-Member26062015

> δεν μπερδευομα..! 
> ο κυκλος του υπνου μου εχει γινει ετσι ωστε να κοιμαμαι αργα την νυχτα -ακομη δηλαδη και να νυσταζω, αν ξαπλωσω απο τις 11 το βραδυ δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να κοιμηθω πριν παει 3-4).. Αυτο συνεβη επειδη περνωντας φοιτητρια αρχιζα να εχω αλλοκοτα ωραρια και συνηθισα σε αυτα τα ωραρια.
> ΩΣΤΟΣΟ αυτο δεν μου αρεσει καθολου. προτιμω να ειμαι ξυπνια την μερα και προσπαθω μαλιστα να διατηρω ωραρια αλλα ολο κατι γινεται και το προγραμμα σπαει. 
> θελω να ειμαι ημερισιος τυπος αλλα δεν τα καταφερνω.
> 
> χθες για π.χ γυρναω απο την σχολη διαβαζω και ξαπλωνω. ημουν με 4 ωρες υπνου και λεω ωραια ρε παιδι μου σημερα θα κοιμηθω νωρις ωστε να ισορροπησω και μια χαρα. Ε και δεν με επαιρνε για κανενα λογο ο υπνος. 4 ωρες ξαπλωνα κι ενω νυσταζα δεν κοιμομουν. εντελει κοιμηθηκα κατα τις 3.


Έχεις σκεφτεί γιατί δε μπορείς να κοιμηθείς το βράδυ; Τι κάνεις το απόγευμα; Καφέ πίνεις; Αν ναι τι ώρα τον τελευταίο; Τι ώρα σταματάς να τρως το βράδυ και τι τρως συνήθως για βραδινό; Γυμνάζεσαι γενικά; Κι αν ναι τι ώρα κάνεις άσκηση; Έχεις δοκιμάσει κάποια φυσική λύση; Όπως τσάι χαμομήλι;

----------


## 66psy

> Έχεις σκεφτεί γιατί δε μπορείς να κοιμηθείς το βράδυ; Τι κάνεις το απόγευμα; Καφέ πίνεις; Αν ναι τι ώρα τον τελευταίο; Τι ώρα σταματάς να τρως το βράδυ και τι τρως συνήθως για βραδινό; Γυμνάζεσαι γενικά; Κι αν ναι τι ώρα κάνεις άσκηση; Έχεις δοκιμάσει κάποια φυσική λύση; Όπως τσάι χαμομήλι;


γεια σου μελος :)
οταν ειμαι σπιτι πινω μονον ελληνικο καφε -ειναι ο πιο ελαφρυς-, αλλα αν βγω σιγουρα θα παρω και εναν φρεντο εσπρεσσο. 
ωστοσο, υπαρχουν μερες που εχω παρει αρκετουτσικη ποσοτητα καφεινης και κοιμαμαι μια χαρα και μερες που ενω ας πουμε εχω πιει δυο ελληνικους μονο δεν μπορω να κλεισω ματι. 
γυμναστικη οχι δυστυχως. απο μικρη δεν το ειχα το αθλημα.. 
φυτικες λυσεις ναι εχω δοκιμασι χαμομιλη-βαλεριανα και φυτικα ηρεμιστικα αλλα τζιφος.. 

εχω παρατηρησει οτι δεν παρεμβαλονται καποιες σκεψεις που ας πουμε δεν μ αφηνουν να κοιμηθω. 
απλως δεν μπορω... σαν να μην θελει ο οργανισμος μου να κοιμηθει ενα πραγμα...
ειναι αυπνιες αραγε? δεν ξερω...
απο την αλλη απαξ και κοιμηθω μετα δεν θα ξυπνησω κατα την διαρκεια της νυχτας ή ας πουμε θα συμπληρωσω σιγουρα 8-9 ωρες και μετα θα ξυπνησω.. δηλαδη δεν εχω ανησυχο υπνο, ομως δυσκολευομαι να τον αποκτησω.. 
και δεν μου αρεσει αυτο το πραγμα..

----------


## Macgyver

> κι εγω απολαμβανω περισσοτερο τη νυχτα, αλλα ειναι αδυνατον να ξενυχτας καθε μερα οταν εχεις δουλειες, η δουλεια, η υποχρεωσεις η εναν συντροφο με πρωινη εργασια. αναγκαστικα τα ξενυχτια μενουν για τις αργιες η τα σκ η τις εκδρομες.



Kι εγω λοιπον το ιδιο . Εχει κατι το αποκοσμα γοητευτικο η νυχτα . Εχει μια ρομαντικη μοναχικοτητα , ενα μυστηριο . Βεβαια , μου το επετρεπε να ξενυχταω η δουλεια μου , ειχα δεν ειχα κοπελα . Και τα ξημερωματα , μολις αρχιζει και φεγγιζει η μερα , ιδιως το καλοκαιρι , αισθανομαι οτι πλεον μπορω να παω για υπνο . Ισως ημουν βρυκολακας στην προηγουμενη ζωη μου , η κατσαριδα .

----------


## Deleted-Member26062015

> γεια σου μελος :)
> οταν ειμαι σπιτι πινω μονον ελληνικο καφε -ειναι ο πιο ελαφρυς-, αλλα αν βγω σιγουρα θα παρω και εναν φρεντο εσπρεσσο. 
> ωστοσο, υπαρχουν μερες που εχω παρει αρκετουτσικη ποσοτητα καφεινης και κοιμαμαι μια χαρα και μερες που ενω ας πουμε εχω πιει δυο ελληνικους μονο δεν μπορω να κλεισω ματι. 
> γυμναστικη οχι δυστυχως. απο μικρη δεν το ειχα το αθλημα.. 
> φυτικες λυσεις ναι εχω δοκιμασι χαμομιλη-βαλεριανα και φυτικα ηρεμιστικα αλλα τζιφος.. 
> 
> εχω παρατηρησει οτι δεν παρεμβαλονται καποιες σκεψεις που ας πουμε δεν μ αφηνουν να κοιμηθω. 
> απλως δεν μπορω... σαν να μην θελει ο οργανισμος μου να κοιμηθει ενα πραγμα...
> ειναι αυπνιες αραγε? δεν ξερω...
> ...


μμμ.. έχεις παρατηρήσει κάποια συσχέτιση της αυπνίας με τον κύκλο σου; Αν εμφανίζεται σε κάποιο μισό; Κάτι τέτοιο μου θυμίζει αυτό που περιέγραψες - είσαι νεαρή σε ηλικία;
Τι τρως και πότε δεν είπες αλλά δεν πειράζει.
Γενικά πάντως για να κοιμηθούμε πρέπει να είμαστε κουρασμένοι. Καλά αυτό ο καθένας το παρατηρεί. Εάν κοιμηθείς δηλαδή στις 4 και ξυπνήσεις στις 12 μετά πώς να κοιμηθείς στις 00:00. Φυσικό είναι να μη σε πιάνει ύπνος.
Για τη γυμναστική θα μπορούσες να την ενσωματώσεις, δεν είναι να το "έχει" κάποιος. Ακόμη και μισή ώρα την ημέρα είναι αρκετή να κάνει τη διαφορά.
Βαλεριάνα δεν εγκρίνω (γνώμη μου!). Το χαμομήλι μόνο είναι ακίνδυνο κι οι ουσίες του έχει βρεθεί ότι προκαλούν αγγειοδιαστολή που βοηθάει στον ύπνο.

Επίσης πρόσεχε και τις οθόνες. Γενικά είναι καλό να τις αποφεύγουμε πριν κοιμηθούμε (εμποδίζουν την έκκριση μελατονίνης). Κι επίσης το διάβασμα στο κρεβάτι πριν τον ύπνο βοηθάει να αποκοιμηθούμε. Αφού αυτό είπες είναι το πρόβλημα κι όχι διακοπτόμενος ύπνος.

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> γεια σου μελος :)
> οταν ειμαι σπιτι πινω μονον ελληνικο καφε -ειναι ο πιο ελαφρυς-, αλλα αν βγω σιγουρα θα παρω και εναν φρεντο εσπρεσσο. 
> ωστοσο, υπαρχουν μερες που εχω παρει αρκετουτσικη ποσοτητα καφεινης και κοιμαμαι μια χαρα και μερες που ενω ας πουμε εχω πιει δυο ελληνικους μονο δεν μπορω να κλεισω ματι. 
> γυμναστικη οχι δυστυχως. απο μικρη δεν το ειχα το αθλημα.. 
> φυτικες λυσεις ναι εχω δοκιμασι χαμομιλη-βαλεριανα και φυτικα ηρεμιστικα αλλα τζιφος.. 
> 
> εχω παρατηρησει οτι δεν παρεμβαλονται καποιες σκεψεις που ας πουμε δεν μ αφηνουν να κοιμηθω. 
> απλως δεν μπορω... σαν να μην θελει ο οργανισμος μου να κοιμηθει ενα πραγμα...
> ειναι αυπνιες αραγε? δεν ξερω...
> ...


Πιστευω πως οταν βρεις δουλεια ή καποια υποχρεωση που ειναι πρωινη τελος παντων,θα σου περασει θελοντας και μη.
Τις πρωτες βδομαδες θα εισαι ζομπι ομως.

----------


## 66psy

> μμμ.. έχεις παρατηρήσει κάποια συσχέτιση της αυπνίας με τον κύκλο σου; Αν εμφανίζεται σε κάποιο μισό; Κάτι τέτοιο μου θυμίζει αυτό που περιέγραψες - είσαι νεαρή σε ηλικία;
> Τι τρως και πότε δεν είπες αλλά δεν πειράζει.
> Γενικά πάντως για να κοιμηθούμε πρέπει να είμαστε κουρασμένοι. Καλά αυτό ο καθένας το παρατηρεί. Εάν κοιμηθείς δηλαδή στις 4 και ξυπνήσεις στις 12 μετά πώς να κοιμηθείς στις 00:00. Φυσικό είναι να μη σε πιάνει ύπνος.
> Για τη γυμναστική θα μπορούσες να την ενσωματώσεις, δεν είναι να το "έχει" κάποιος. Ακόμη και μισή ώρα την ημέρα είναι αρκετή να κάνει τη διαφορά.
> Βαλεριάνα δεν εγκρίνω (γνώμη μου!). Το χαμομήλι μόνο είναι ακίνδυνο κι οι ουσίες του έχει βρεθεί ότι προκαλούν αγγειοδιαστολή που βοηθάει στον ύπνο.
> 
> Επίσης πρόσεχε και τις οθόνες. Γενικά είναι καλό να τις αποφεύγουμε πριν κοιμηθούμε (εμποδίζουν την έκκριση μελατονίνης). Κι επίσης το διάβασμα στο κρεβάτι πριν τον ύπνο βοηθάει να αποκοιμηθούμε. Αφού αυτό είπες είναι το πρόβλημα κι όχι διακοπτόμενος ύπνος.


γιατι η βαλεριανα ας πουμε τι ειναι??
και με 4 ωρες υπνου να ειμαι απαξ και με πιασει αυτο το πραγμα τα ματια μου δεν κλεινουν. πρεπει να ξοδεψω ωρες -πες 3 σαν μεσος ορος- για να κοιμηθω... 
διαβασμα το εχω δοκιμασει κι αυτο με μηδενικα αποτελεσματα μπορω να μπω

----------


## Deleted-Member26062015

Έχουν αναφερθεί περιπτώσεις ηπατοτοξικότητας μετά από χρήση βαλεριάνας. Γι αυτό το είπα.

----------


## Jackie

> Βασικά ότι να 'ναι. Το συμπαθητικό και το παρασυμπαθητικό ποτέ δεν κοιμούνται. Συνήθως το ένα είναι πιο πολύ ενεργό σε σχέση με το άλλο. Ο λόγος που λένε κάποιοι να κοιμούνται νωρίς τα παιδιά είναι γιατί τότε παρατηρείται η έκκριση της αυξητικής ορμόνης που είναι υπεύθυνη για την ανάπτυξη. Αλλά ακόμη κι αυτή η θεωρία έχει αμφισβητηθεί. Επειδή έχει βρεθεί ότι ακόμη κι αυτοί που κοιμούνται αργά και δεν παράγουν αρκετή αυξητική κατά τη διάρκεια του ύπνου, έχουν εκκρίσεις αυξητικής όταν είναι ξύπνιοι με αποτέλεσμα να μην υστερούν. Το ίδιο έχει παρατηρηθεί και με το SWS (Slow-wave-sleep). Όσοι δεν κοιμούνται αρκετά τη νύχτα, αν νυστάξουν και κοιμηθούν μία-δύο ώρες το μεσημέρι θα αναπληρώσουν το SWS και φυσικά και την έκκριση της αυξητικής που σχετίζεται με αυτό το στάδιο ύπνου.


Τι να σου πω.. Ο,τι μου έλεγε η παιδίατρος, αυτά λέω. Σωστά-λάθος, γιατρός δεν είμαι, δεν γνωρίζω.
Της συγκεκριμένης της ειχα απόλυτη εμπιστοσύνη: ήταν (και είναι φυσικά) άριστη επιστήμονας.

----------


## elis

το πιο πιθανο ειναι οτι δεν κουραζεσαι ευκολα η δεν κουραζεσαι σωστα δλδ εχεισ υπερενταση καποιεσ στιγμεσ τησ μερασ κι αυτο βγαινει το βραδυ

----------


## 66psy

> το πιο πιθανο ειναι οτι δεν κουραζεσαι ευκολα η δεν κουραζεσαι σωστα δλδ εχεισ υπερενταση καποιεσ στιγμεσ τησ μερασ κι αυτο βγαινει το βραδυ


σωματικα οντως δεν θα το ελεγα οτι κουραζουμαι -και να βγω με το λεωφ παω-. αλλα πνευματικα, ιδιως τωρα στην περιοδο της εξεταστικης που κλεινω κατι ωραιοτατα 9ωρα δεν θα το ελεγα οτι ειμαι και ξεκουραστη..
συν οτι δεν κοιμαμαι κανονικα, οποτε συσσωρευω κουραση/"νυστα".
εγω θεωρω οτι ειμαι λιγο σε εγρηγορση λογω εξεταστικης -ας πουμε και 5 η ωρα να εχω κοιμηθει, το πολυ 12 το πρωι θα ξυπνησω γιατι εχω στο νου μου οτι εχω ενα σωρο να βγαλω απο υλη-
μολις τελειωσει η εξεταστικη παω στοιχημα θα ψοφησω στον υπνο χαχαχαχαχ (μακαρι!)

----------


## γελα πολυ

Εγω παλι εχω καταλαβει οτι οταν ειμαστε αγχωμςνοι δεν κανουμε ποιοτικο υπνο και δςν ξυπναμε ξεκουραστοι..επισης αν μ λειπουν π.χ. 2 ωρες υπνου θα ειμαι κομματια ολη μερα.. Αν τυχειβκαι παρω καποιο ηρεμηστικο και 5 ωρες να κοιμηθω θα μου φτανουν για να ειμαι ξςκουραστη...σας συμβαινςι αυτο ;;

----------

